# New 2012 Outback 280Rs!



## RageF22 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey everyone, just checking in to say thanks for reassuring my decision to purchase a 2012 Outback 280RS to replace my 2010 Rockwood Roo 21BH. This site has been a great help and I look forward to helping while gaining additional information while enjoying the trailer. I was a bit nervous about getting too much trailer with a half-ton TV, but the Titan did great! Pulled from Wyoming through the Black Hills with no issues and 10 mpg @ 65mph avg. The Reese Dual Cams, Prodigy, and Firestone Air Bags certainly helped. Now to find some winter camping spots on those warmer days. Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice! I would've been worried about the Titan pulling it too. I'll ask you what I ask everyone with a new toyhauler. What's going in the garage? And while we're at it, what's the thin white panel up near the front?


----------



## RageF22 (Nov 18, 2012)

For now, just using it as extra space for a Lab Kennel along with utilizing the bunks for kids. However, a small atv will hopefully be added next year. The small panel I think you are asking about is the small tool compartment in the side. There are only two outdoor storage areas for the unit (biggest negative) counting that little spot which is not much larger than a glove box.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations on your new trailer. A fine choice indeed. My TV can't handle that tongue weight so I got it's littler sister the 230rs.
I use the side storage for the sewer hoses and fittings. Perfect size and sealed for odor control.

Happy Travels!


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

What the hell!? My 2012 doesn't have that! It WOULD be good for the hoses.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on your new purchase and welcome to the group. We are planning on heading to your neck of the woods next summer; what do you know about Rafter J Bar Ranch and the Badlands / White River KOA? We have nearly two weeks to spend in the area (less 4 days of driving) and are planning on hitting both campgrounds.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> what do you know about Rafter J Bar Ranch


We stayed there on our way back to Oregon from Lakeshore when we bought our 301BQ. The campground was very clean and well kept up. Kids enjoyed the swimming pool and you are very close to a LOT of activities, so that was HUGE plus for us. We didn't spend a lot of time in the campground due to the fact there is so much to do around there.

On the down side, this campground was a bit too "resort" type for our taste. We prefer to boondock where there are no other campers around (except our friends) so I was never really fully at ease there. Some strange rule out having your campfire OUT at 10pm to align with quite hours seems strange. Why can't I sit around my fire if I am not loud???


----------



## RageF22 (Nov 18, 2012)

We have only been in the area for a short time ourselves and don't have a good scouting report unfortunately. However, we plan to boondock an awful lot with so many areas available in the Black Hills National Forest. There is a ton to do all over this area, so any place should work just fine. I'll be scouting throughout the winter, so shoot me a message before your trip for an update.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We prefer to boondock where there are no other campers around (except our friends) so I was never really fully at ease there.


We would much rather stay at the National Parks but I understand that all of the camping sites are first come, first served. I can't justify driving for 2 days and not having a reservation somewhere.


----------

